
The U.S Government Is Keeping a U.S Citizen Secretly Locked Up Without Charges - ahiknsr
https://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security/detention/trump-administration-keeping-us-citizen-secretly-locked-without?redirect=blog/trump-administration-keeping-us-citizen-secretly-locked-without-charges
======
Para2016
An enemy combatant from the US fighting for ISIS in Iraq? Give him to the
Iraqis or Kurds.

